# B5 A4 quick cupholder mod



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

So all the B5'ers know that the factory cupholders are junk. Especially the early ones that have it next to the e-brake. Mine broke years ago and just flapped around. Even when it wasn't broke, it sucked. If you drive on the highway all the time you prolly don't have a problem. But if you turn the slightest bit your passenger seat will be soaked. I'm not sure what Audi was thinking when they made them but anyway. I painted my center console a few years ago and when I did, I just removed the cupholder altogether. So I've been staring at a hole in my console for years. And ive gotten sick of strattling a cup between my legs. So I made my own. Its not very pretty looking but that's not what I had in mind when I made it. But the best thing is it is removable!!

All you will need is: 
1. A 2x4
2. A saw
3. About 3 screws
4. An aftermarket cupholder of your choice 
5. About 15 minutes

**when choosing a cupholder, just make sure it clears your seat and has ample room to be secured to the wood. The first cupholder I bought didn't work out because it was adjustable from side to side and wasn't enough room to extend for larger cups. 

The cupholder I ended up using I found at pepboys. It is made to attach to the air vents (not sure who would trust a cup dangling from a vent). And it was a Type-S. I can't remember if that was the brand or not.
After taking a test drive with it installed, it felt like I had gained about 3-5hp so I felt like the type-s was a good choice. 


The 2x4 was the perfect width to fit in the spot so all you need to do is measure the length and depth of the spot. This is the spot I'm talking about









So once you have made your two cuts just align the cupholder where you want it, and drill holes for your screws in the plastic cupholder. I didn't take pics of this but you get the idea. 

Once you have your holes marked put a screw in it and make sure everything is straight and it clears your e-brake. And that you have enough room for your elbow to shift. Once you have your placement, go ahead and secure the cupholder until you feel that it is secure enough to hold your beverage of choice. 

Then pop it in the console, fit your tasty drink, and hit the road. Mine worked out fine but just keep in mind when you buy your cupholder, try to find one with a flat base so it will sit as flat as possible.

And the best part, to avoid embarrassment, it is completely removable! Here's what mine looks like

















After testing mine this morning with a large iced coffee from Dunkin donuts..... It was a success!

And to make it blend in, feel free to paint your color of choice!
I hope this solves your cupholder issues.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

its alright:thumbup:


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> its alright:thumbup:


It looks like hell ill admit. But it works. Not much thought went into it. I was sick of slamming a cup of coffee in 5 min before heading to work. It Burns my insides


----------

